# HoosierHound Journal - Controlling Bermuda in a Zoysia Lawn



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

I plan to document my efforts to control and reduce the bermuda in my predominantly zoysia lawn. My plan has been designed based on the linked articles, and will follow these points:

-Treat lawn with a tank mix of fluazifop and triclopyr to control the bermuda without injuring the zoysia.
-Applications will be made with a Chapin 20v backpack sprayer.
-Will mix 0.5oz fluazifop (24.5%) and 3oz triclopyr (60%) in 4 gals of water along with surfactant and die and spray over 4,000 sqft
-Initial treatment will be timed to the 200-degree day of the year, which it looks like we will reach on May 7th in Evansville.
-Follow-up treatments will be based on results and judgment, but second treatment will occur no sooner than 4 weeks after initial application.
-Plan to maintain HOC at 2"
-Milorganite was applied on April 28th

Bermudagrass Control in Tall Fescue and Zoysiagrass Turf

Selective postemergence herbicide control of bermudagrass in zoysia fairways

Application Timing Affects the Efficacy of Herbicides Used
for Control of Bermudagrass in Zoysiagrass Fairways

Here are my before pictures. The bermuda is going brown last fall in the first picture, and is still brown this spring in the second picture.

October 6, 2017


May 1, 2018


----------



## Txag12 (Apr 22, 2018)

If you want to kill the Bermuda quickly, spray it then hit with a high N rate fertilizer. It'll help speed up the process. Good luck, I've never had an issue killing Bermuda using Fusilade II or Ornamec OTP in my Zoysia.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That will work.


----------



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

I made the first application of fluazifop + triclopyr today. That was at basically 250 GDD, instead of my planned 200 GDD, but that's how it goes when you're just a homeowner with work and family.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

@HoosierHound - How have been your efforts to combat Bermuda in your Zoysia? Any updates?


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

Txag12 said:


> If you want to kill the Bermuda quickly, spray it then hit with a high N rate fertilizer. It'll help speed up the process. Good luck, I've never had an issue killing Bermuda using Fusilade II or Ornamec OTP in my Zoysia.


This is good advice. Have done the same thing many times. Once the Bermuda is sick and the Zoysia is feeding on that Nitrogen it chokes out pretty quick.


----------

